# Ausführung verhindern Applikation entführt wurde möglich ?



## java.jago (6. Okt 2007)

Hi,

Ich habe eine Applikation die ich als Applet und per Webstart betreiben will. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit zu verhindern, dass andere das Applet-Webstart-JAR "entführen" und auf ihrer eigenen Seite ohne meine Genehmigung einbinden?
Es sollte beim Start der Applikation gecheckt werden, ob das JAR von meinem Webserver oder einer bestimmten URL geladen wurde - wenn nicht System.exit()!

Geht das irgendwie?

Danke,
jago


----------



## Wildcard (8. Okt 2007)

Du kommst doch über den AppletContext an die URL der Seite.
System.exit ist übrigens tunlichst zu vermeiden in einem Applet.
Wenn es unsigniert ist, gibt's eine Exception, wenn es signiert ist, schmiert der Browser ab.


----------



## java.jago (9. Okt 2007)

Danke,

ich muss das nochmal checken. Ich hatte es eigentlich vor einem Jahr via AppletContext probiert aber nicht viel Glück gehabt.

Gibt es eine ähnliche Möglichkeit das Ausführen von Webstart Applikationen abzubrechen wenn Sie von einer fremden URL stammen?

Danke,
jago


----------



## Guest (9. Okt 2007)

Wie sieht es bei Webstart aus??? Wie kann ich da verhindern, dass niemand mein jar aus dem Webstart Cache pflückt und anschmeisst?


----------

